
Star Trek TNG Intro Recreated in ShaderToy - corysama
https://www.shadertoy.com/view/ldSfRG
======
corysama
For those not familiar with ShaderToy: The audio is pre-recorded, but the
visuals are entirely procedurally generated by the code in the two tabs given
only a running timestamp. There are no model, texture or animation files
involved.

